# is it true nestle bought out gerber...



## feest (May 25, 2007)

: is it?....if so how the heck did i miss that?


----------



## SamuraiEarthMama (Dec 3, 2002)

yep, it's true:

http://www.forbes.com/markets/2007/0...markets07.html


----------



## icxcnika (Dec 4, 2002)

Dude, Nestle? You don't need to try to take over the world.

I do think I remember hearing something about this awhile back, but I didn't know it was definite. I wonder what this will mean for Gerber.


----------



## feest (May 25, 2007)

i agree with nestle taking over the world......so whats next for nestle...perhaps media..maybe they'll buy fox ....banning nestle is getting difficult they own soooo much. im glad i dont but baby food and all that junk but i did but baby onsies and junk, If only i knew RRrrr.


----------



## Rockies5 (May 17, 2005)

*GA!!!!!!!!!!* How am I supposed to avoid gerber products? I collect their old fashioned (50's-60"s) baby sleep dresses


----------



## TheTruth (Apr 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *icxcnika* 
Dude, Nestle? You don't need to try to take over the world.

I do think I remember hearing something about this awhile back, but I didn't know it was definite. I wonder what this will mean for Gerber.


3 flaws with your logic

1: No one says dude anymore, get out of the 70's
2: Nestle is not taking over the world, just buying out another company
3: What do you mean by "taking over the world" anyway? Not like eventually the world will be run by Nestle, or Wal-Mart, or whatever.


----------



## MilkTrance (Jul 21, 2007)

Oh barf. Bumping in case others don't know. I didn't.


----------



## cmom80 (Oct 18, 2006)

Yep... Nestle is still trying to win over the boycott. If you won't buy formula, maybe you'll buy baby food.


----------



## carmel23 (Jul 21, 2006)

this makes me mad. what can we do?


----------



## Pepperdove (Apr 13, 2007)

Just tell everyone you know and keep spreading the word. And make your own baby food!


----------



## sewingmommy (Apr 21, 2007)

do they own earths best ?


----------



## althara (Jan 21, 2007)

The Gerber clothing brand is owned by the Kellwood Group, not Nestle. I don't know about any monetary exchange for the use of the Gerber brand name/logo since they use the same baby image.

Earth's Best is owned by the Hain Celestial Group.


----------



## Eclectica (Jun 23, 2007)

*althara*, so this means the Gerber clothing brand and the Gerber food brand are two completely different companies?

Good to know, although I don't use either the Gerber food or their clothes. Have gotten some onesies as gifts but they seem scratchy and cheaper than other brands.


----------



## althara (Jan 21, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eclectica* 
*althara*, so this means the Gerber clothing brand and the Gerber food brand are two completely different companies?

Yes. The info on the parent corporations is available on both web sites. www.gerber.com and www.gerberchildrenswear.com. However, they do use the same logo. I'm not sure what kind of trademark/licensing agreement is worked out between the companies. And google didn't come up with anything useful on that front.


----------



## tpaigewhite (Jul 3, 2007)

I'm sorry I'm new but why do yall boycott Nestle? I've never bought their formula but I'm sure I've grabbed a candy bar or two in my life.

Paige. Adopted mom to C







13, K







(11) , bio mom to Avery







(2) and







again!!







:


----------



## TheTruth (Apr 8, 2007)

I just have a question. When people talk about google or MicroSoft or WalMart or Nestle they almost always say: There taking over the WORLD
Do you really invision a world ruled by any company? It wouldn't be stood for.


----------



## Nitenites (Jan 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tpaigewhite* 
I'm sorry I'm new but why do yall boycott Nestle? I've never bought their formula but I'm sure I've grabbed a candy bar or two in my life.

http://www.babymilkaction.org/pages/boycott.html

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nestlé_boycott

From the wiki link, "Advocacy groups and charities have accused Nestlé of unethical methods of promoting infant formula over breast-milk to poor mothers in third world countries.[15][16] For example, IBFAN claim that Nestlé supports the distribution of free powdered formula samples to hospitals and maternity wards; after leaving the hospital, the formula is no longer free, but because the supplementation has interfered with lactation the family must continue to buy the formula. IBFAN also allege that Nestlé uses "humanitarian aid" to create markets, does not label its products in a language appropriate to the country where they are sold, and offers gifts and sponsorship to influence health workers to promote its products."


----------



## Margot Adler (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks for the post.


----------



## TheTruth (Apr 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nitenites* 
http://www.babymilkaction.org/pages/boycott.html

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nestlé_boycott

From the wiki link, "Advocacy groups and charities have accused Nestlé of unethical methods of promoting infant formula over breast-milk to poor mothers in third world countries.[15][16] For example, IBFAN claim that Nestlé supports the distribution of free powdered formula samples to hospitals and maternity wards; after leaving the hospital, the formula is no longer free, but because the supplementation has interfered with lactation the family must continue to buy the formula. IBFAN also allege that Nestlé uses "humanitarian aid" to create markets, does not label its products in a language appropriate to the country where they are sold, and offers gifts and sponsorship to influence health workers to promote its products."

ACCUSATIONS ARE NOT FACTS


----------

